# imageicon relativer Pfad



## BurN (21. Nov 2006)

Also, hab schon viel gegoogelt und in fast jeder Beschreibung steht das man ein Image folgendermaßen lädt:



```
ImageIcon = new ImageIcon( Klasse.class.getResource( "Find16.gif" );
```


Ich hab mir jetzt ne toolbar gebastelt und versuche da jetzt Buttons drauf zu legen. Mit


```
toolButton1.setIcon( new ImageIcon( "C:\irgendein\pfad\Find16.gif" ) );
```

klappt das auch ganz gut. Nur will ich ja nicht immer den ganzen Pfad angeben sondern die Bilder in den Pfad der .java Dateien legen und von da aus direkt laden. Habe folgendes versucht:


```
toolButton1.setIcon( new ImageIcon( Mainscreen.class.getResource( "Find16.gif" ) ));
```

Dann bekomme ich aber ne Null-Pointer exception. Ich benutze Eclipse zum Editieren und kompielieren und ausführen.
einer ne Idee?!?![/code]

Fette Greetz, BurN!


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2006)

Bei relativen Pfaden ist das aktuelle Verzeichnis entscheidend. Dies ist *nicht* das Verzeichnis der .java Datei und nicht zwingend das Verzeichnis der .class (oder jar) Datei.
Wenn man das sauber machen will packt man Bilder in eine jar und lädt sie daraus.


----------



## Beni (21. Nov 2006)

"Mainscreen.class.getResource( "Find16.gif" )" sucht in dem Ordner, in dem die Datei "Mainscreen.class" ist. Wenn du in der Wurzel suchen willst, dann benutz "Mainscreen.class.getResource( "/Find16.gif" )" (man beachte das zusätzliche /)


----------



## BurN (22. Nov 2006)

Mhhh, komisch, mein Bild liegt in demselben Verzeichnis wie die Mainscreen.class

Laut 'Java ist auch eine Insel' müsste ja sogar 
ImageIcon( "bild.gif" ) 
funzen. Aber bei mir nur wenn der ganze Pfad angegeben ist.

Kann es sein das Eclipse da irgendwas mit zu tun hat??


----------



## thE_29 (22. Nov 2006)

Jo, starte es mal per Hand!

Du darfst niemals von einem Verhalten der IDE auf das Verhalten schließen, als wenn man es per Konsole startet!


----------



## BurN (23. Nov 2006)

Ok, hat geklappt, da war noch was mit den Verzeichnissen nicht ganz richtig.


Besten Dank auf jeden Fall!

Kann geclosed werden


----------

